# قادمون أيها اليابانيون



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*قادمون أيها اليابانيون*

*




* 
*
  قيل إن "الحاجة أم الاختراع"، وغالباً ما تجد هذه الفلسفة معمولاً بها   لدى الفئات "الكادحة" في المجتمعات الفقيرة، التي تحاول تسيير حياته على   أساس ما هو موجود.
* *
                                            وقد لا نرى تلك الاختراعات اليومية في الدول الغنية، إنما  في دول  تكثر فيها الطبقة الفقيرة، كمصر والهند وباكستان وفلسطين والعراق  والكثير  من الدول الآسيوية والإفريقية.
* *
   المصريون - وحدهم - حكاية "متفردة"،  وتفاصيل يومية لشعب قهر المستحيل،  وظل صامداً في وجه الفقر والظلم، وقام  بمجاراة حتى الحياة الحديثة.
* *
                                            غالباً ما نقف مشدوهين إذا ما رأينا مواطناً مصرياً وقد  صنع بيته من  صفيح، أو داخل مركبة قديمة، أو قام بتطوير جهاز تلفزيون "أبيض  وأسود" إلى  حاسوب آلي.
* *
   وفي هذا الشأن، وقفنا عند صفحة في "فيسبوك" أشتهرت تحت  مسمى "قادمون  أيها اليابانيون"، وهي صفحة لشباب تونسي، ورغم أن نشرها للصور  جاء من باب  الترفيه وخلق ابتسامة للمتصفحين، لكنها في حقيقة الأمر سلطت  الضوء على  اختراعات حياتية لطبقة الفقراء، لم توقفهم قلة الحيلة ولا العجز  المادي  فصنعوا ما يريدون من "لا شيء"، وقد تكون المواد المصنعة في كثير من  الدول  غير قابلة أبداً للاستخدام.
* *
                                            وأشار القائمون على الصفحة إلى تحديهم للاختراعات  اليابانية،  فبالرغم من كل الإمكانات والتقنيات التي توضع تحت تصرف  المخترعين  اليابانيين، إلا أن صاحب الحاجة في الدول النامية أكثر  ابتكاراً، فالرجل  الياباني يخترج شيئاً من كل شيء، بينما رجل العوز يخترع  شيئاً من لا شيء،  وهنا التحدي الحقيقي.
* *
   في صفحة "قادمون أيها اليابانيون" مئات الصور  من كل البلدان، تظهر تلك  الاختراعات اليومية البسيطة، التي يقوم بها أناس  بسطاء لا يملكون في  الحياة سوى الأمل.
* *



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك استاذي موضوع ولا احلى
بجد ضحكت كتير 
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أخى المحبوب الرب يباركك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واللها الانسان كائن عجيب


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا للمرور الغالى جدااا


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههه الموضوع ظريف جدا استاذي 
والصور بصراحه حاجه كده توحي بالعبقريه ههههههه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا أختنا روزا
الرب يباركك
مرور غالى جدا*​


----------

